# In Laws



## MenMarsWomenVenus (Nov 16, 2015)

I've been with the same woman for 13 years, and during that time I have always bitten my tongue and been polite putting on the perfect front to her parents, even though her father is a completely manipulative know it all. Well last night the people pleasing stopped. Her parents eat away there emotions and life for them is all about food, I try to stay in shape and every single time until tonight I've joined in with the three courses when eating out even though it's been too much.

So last night I did what I wanted to do I had one course and for some reason her father got really mardy sighing and looking angry just because I wasn't having a starter and because my wife wasn't drinking as much as them, this isn't normal is it? I'm tired of the pretending and I care about my health, I look after myself unlike them.

I've always been a bit of a yes man when it comes to them but I just can't be bothered anymore I want to be who I am whether it upsets someone or not, am I being unreasonable and am I doomed with this father in law who is never wrong, always angry at the smallest things, and HAS to try and control situations such as inviting you over or inviting themselves over without asking, well he asks but in a "I'll come over at..." Way so you don't have a choice I wish this bloke would just get some friends and a life it's ruining my marriage and my wife is scared to death of upsetting them, am I doomed? No children yet and I am scared to death of being trapped by his obsession which it will be trust me!!!

Any advice?


----------

